# Worlds Ugliest car - Fiat Multipla?



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Here's my vote:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_Multipla

I actually had to rent one of these at Gatwick one time. I swear, when I got in, I thought I could hear the Hertz staff rolling around behind the counter laughing.

This thing was slow, wide, understeered like a sumbeetch and thirsty.

And it looks like it was beaten with an ugly stick.

Did I say it was ugly?

What's your pick for worlds ugliest car?


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Aztek. Can't get the bad taste out of my mouth!


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

wingspan said:


> Here's my vote:
> 
> What's your pick for worlds ugliest car?


 Mid 70`s AMC Matador, or any number of it`s Kenosha brethren. What a pack of hounds!
Always wondered whether it was actually cheaper to build a really ugly car, otherwise, what the hell were they thinking?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Penforhire said:


> Aztek. Can't get the bad taste out of my mouth!


Oooooooooohhh...forgot that one. Truly, truly, that is one ugly car! :rofl:


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

`61 Valiant 4dr


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

wingspan said:


> Here's my vote:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_Multipla
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl:

AMC Pacer. Fishbowl with wheels.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Penforhire said:


> Aztek. Can't get the bad taste out of my mouth!


Nothing can hold a candle to the Aztek when it comes to ugly. If someone offered me one in perfect condition for $1 but said that I had to drive it every day, I would decline.


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

aztek for the win.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

TommyBahama said:


> aztek for the win.


We just call them Ass-yak's :dunno:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

The new Multipla looks a bit better then the old model, but I must say that a friend of mine in the Netherlands had an old model Multipla with all options, 3.0 V6 leather, navi etc, looked horrible on the outside but the inside was pretty comfy...

http://www.fiat.it/cgi-bin/pbrand.d...ceaddjikglihgcefecejgdfiidgnj.0&modelKey=0061


----------



## IzzyX5 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pontiac Aztek 
Toyota Scion xB 
Honda Element
Chrysler PT Cruiser


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

IzzyX5 said:


> Pontiac Aztek
> Toyota Scion xB
> Honda Element
> Chrysler PT Cruiser


xB is not ugly - its just not meant for the North American market. It looks perfectly at home in Japan, as a 3/4 scale Chevy Astro.

The PT Cruiser isn't ugly - its styling was cute when it came out, but the overall product was bland in execution. If it had the turbo from the start, the story would be different.

With the exception of the Aztek and H2, all truly ugly cars were made years ago when automarkers were more daring. Edsel or Matador are my two worst. My dad's best friend was an AMC fan, so I remember his Matador wagon and his Gremlin with the Levi denim interior.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> ... and his Gremlin with the Levi denim interior.


:rofl:

OTOH, its depressing I can remember that  :eeps:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

wingspan said:


> :rofl:
> 
> OTOH, its depressing I can remember that  :eeps:


20 years from now, it will be depressing that you can't remember it. 

I remember that Jeeps were also offered with the Levi interior.


----------



## Luxury&Exotics (Dec 12, 2006)

wingspan said:


> Here's my vote:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_Multipla
> 
> ...


Multipla wins for me!


----------



## Mister Chow (Jan 1, 2006)

The dual level thing is pretty hideous.

Even when applied to a F1 car:


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Trivia question: Who designed the 1998 Multipla?

I'll give you a clue, he now works for BMW.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

WAM said:


> Trivia question: Who designed the 1998 Multipla?


Management committee of Lighthouse for the Blind?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

WAM said:


> Trivia question: Who designed the 1998 Multipla?
> 
> I'll give you a clue, he now works for BMW.


LOL. I was going to post the same question :rofl:

Hint: He likes "big wheels" and "big butts" :eeps:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> I remember that Jeeps were also offered with the Levi interior.


Yep, and if you left the Jeep parked in the sun, you could get burns from the copper rivets! :yikes:

AMC had a lot of strange looking cars in the 70s, but I'm not bothered by them too much, except maybe the Pacer... that was really odd.

The Aztek was poor design execution. Good idea, bad package.


----------

